# HnH Project Fundraising Idea? Need ur input?



## Thorne (Mar 20, 2014)

Oi,

I am constantly thinking about ways to both make money and advertise for the Houseless Not Homeless Project and I had another idea that I was hoping to receive input on. I found a website that will allow me design my own t-shirts for my cause and they will do everything else and only charge me 5% of each one sold. I need no initial capital to get started on this.

Now, I know when people usually sell t-shirts for a particular cause they are often stupid. They may get worn once, but usually they get put in a drawer and forgotten about. This is only a blossoming idea, so please do not ask me about design ideas yet, but I do want to reassure you that I do not want to make a t-shirt that is stupid, boring, dull and embarrassing to be seen wearing. I plan to come up with something that people will want to be seen wearing that also makes other people curious about what the Houseless not Homeless Project is.

So, the purpose of this post is, if I could design a t-shirt as described above for the purposes of raising money for the HnH Project, would you buy it? I would probably charge 12-16 bucks for each one. 

Also, what ideas about this, or other fundraising methods can you offer? 

Thanks for reading this, and for your continued support.

Thorne


----------



## Tude (Mar 20, 2014)

count me in!


----------



## Traveler (Mar 20, 2014)

If I had money yeah


----------



## autumn (Mar 20, 2014)

I definitely would


----------

